# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  بهترین فریم ورک چیه ؟

## 2010mjm

سلام
ممکنه پست های قدیمی درباره این موضوع مطرح شده باشه، ولی فریم ورک های جدیدی واسه node.js در حال ظهور هستن.
من در این بابت یکم سر در گم شدم، و نمیدونم کدوم فریم ورک از نظر منابع، مثال ها و پرسش و پاسخ های مطرح شده بهترینه.
امیدوارم شما دوستان بتونید من رو توی این زمینه راهنمایی کنید.

express.js
Kraken.js
koa.js
Locomotive
Tower.js
flatiron
compoundJS
geddy
Sails.js
hapi
Derby
Meteor
Nombo
RhapsodyJS
Sleek.js
Wakanda
...

----------


## cups_of_java

هر کدوم اینا تو موقعیت خاصی ممکنه بدردت بخورن... تو هر زبان و پلتفرمی این جور سوال ها مطرح میشه که بهترین چیه!؟ 
و جواب اینه که بهترینی وجود نداره... و این جور سوال ها سوال های دقیقی نیستند و طرز تفکری در جهت یادگیری بیشتر به شما نمیدن...
در مورد لیستی که گفتید
اکسپرس جی اس مشهور ترین و پر کاربرد ترین فریم ورک وب نود هستش. باهاش خیلی راحت خواهید بود... خیلی پر کاربرده و مستندات زیادی داره.
در مورد سیلز جی اس هم چیزای خوبی شنیدم....

بهضی ها هم هستن که کلن ایدشون فرق داره مثلن meteor یه فریم کامل Full Stack هستش و پشتیبانی خوبی از مونگو دی بی داره. اگه با دیتابیس دیگه ای بخوای کار کنی سختت خواهد بود... ولی شاید برای کسانی که بخوان نرم افزار تحت وب سریع بالا بیارن رو مانگو دی بی گزینه خوبی باشه

مهم اینکه شما بتونی با اجزای ریز اکو سیستم نود جی اس آشنا بشی.... نود جی اس رو مثل جاوا، سی شارپ، حتی پی اچ پی و ... نبینید که فریم ورک گونه شما یه چیزی رو انتخاب میکنی و باهاش میری جلو.... اگه دقت کنی اکو سیستم نود جی اس مجموعه ای از تعداد خیلی بالا ماژول های ریز قابل استفاده مجدد هستند برای شما... منظور اینکه گاهی ممکنه شما بتونی با ترکیب کردن بعضی از این اسامی که بالا آوردی یه مجصول خیلی خوب بسازی :)

----------


## 2010mjm

مرسی بابت راهنمایی.

در مورد express که اشاره کردین، من یه آموزش از Tuts پیدا کردن که با یه مثال تمامش رو زیرو رو کرده
http://code.tutsplus.com/tutorials/b...sjs--net-34168
یه جایی هم یه نفر گفته بود که express رو باید customize کنی.

آره در مورد sails الان داشتم باش یکم کار میکردم، مثله اینکه چیز خوبیه.
در مورد ترکیب کردنشونم بنظرم کار ساده ای نیست.

یه سوال دیگه هم که الان واسم پیش اومد، در مورد view engine ها هست، مثله ejs یا jade، در مورد jade که واقعاً مزخرفه، یه سبک بی خود از خودش پیاده کرده، ولی ejs مثله اینکه چیز خوبیه، در مورد total.js هم که گفته view engine رو cutomize کرده، نظر شما از این بابت چیه ؟

----------


## cups_of_java

من خیلی رو موتور های ویو تمپلت نمی تونم حرف بزنم... بستگی داره راه دست کسی که میخواد ویو بسازه چی باشه... و اینکه چه سبک ویو ای بخواد بسازه... سبک صفحه و واسط ها و تعاملشون با کاربر چی باشه و کدوم اینا بهتر کارشو راه بندازه... jade زیاد استفاده میشه اتفاقن با اینکه خود منم با قیافش مشکل دارم اما خیلی توانمنده

یه نکته اینه که شما تو این فضا دستت خیلی بازه که اصلن از اینا استفاده نکنی و کلاینت ساید برنامت رو جداگونه با فریم ورک های کلاینت ساید مثل انگیولار جی اس و ... با تمپلتینگ هایی مثل Mustach و ... بنویسی.

----------

